# Sleepy Goldens!



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

Love the little tongue sticking out.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

No one has pictures of their goldens sleeping?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

This is as close as you'll ever get catching Daisey asleep









KrazyKady on the other hand can sleep anywhere/anyway









While RustyDog likes to be motivational about it:









And then there's my beloved Skyler the Skypup. Seemed to have liked this the best!!!









http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii85/sharlinphotos/Pups/IMG_8555Large.jpg


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*Abby rarely gets to sleep by herself*


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Here is Bailey her first day home. She was exhausted and tiny.









Bailey 8 weeks


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

My Wife get's a bit carried away??


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's some of Molson!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

lol adorable pictures!


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Passed out after a wrestling match with his favorite toy duck. I apologize for the poor quality, cell phone pic.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We have a ridiculous amount of pictures of Bogey sleeping. Well, we just have a ridiculous amount of pictures of Bogey.  My favorite is the puppy picture where he and Cris are both sound asleep on the floor.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> We have a ridiculous amount of pictures of Bogey sleeping. Well, we just have a ridiculous amount of pictures of Bogey.  My favorite is the puppy picture where he and Cris are both sound asleep on the floor.


What a sweet baby!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

You asked for it!!

I happen to have a champion sleeper in Bailey  As you can see - she can sleep pretty much anywhere!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> You asked for it!!
> 
> I happen to have a champion sleeper in Bailey  As you can see - she can sleep pretty much anywhere!


Very special pics Melissa!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

They _were _sound asleep.........until she brought the camera in the room.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Karmin and Savannah Mae ready for beddy.....


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Wonderful pics!  They're all so sweet! Keep them coming!


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a few of Fontana over the years.










Yes, she is actually asleep in this one.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

We also have far too many pictures of Lily sleeping...  Great idea for a post! The first one is one of the more recent pictures of her...she was tired after learning to swim! The second picture is when she was just about 10 weeks old.


----------



## Seadog (Feb 28, 2009)

Maggie & Coalebear


----------



## fbama73 (Jul 19, 2009)

Last Sunday, we played with Trixie most all day. In the evening, this was the carnage from it. Enjoy this- there aren't yet many pictures of her still!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hudson sleeping*

Here is Hudson sleeping. The first one just killed his political career


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

This is Cody at 3 months and Duke, my granddog:


----------

